# We be Goblins! - IC



## kinem (Feb 13, 2012)

_We be Licktoads! We make raid!
Put the longshanks to the blade!
Burn them up from feet to head,
Make them hurt, then make them dead!

Cut the parents into ham,
Smush the babies into jam,
All the rest in pot get stewed,
We be Licktoads - you be food!_

You are goblins of the Licktoad tribe, who live deep in Brinestump Marsh, south of the hated man-town called Sandpoint. Once, other goblins tried to burn Sandpoint down, and they would have been legends if they had succeeded. But they didn’t bring enough fire, and got themselves killed as a result.

Yesterday, your tribe discovered that one of your own had been using forbidden arts and was engaged in one of the greatest of taboos—writing things down. In fact, rumor holds that what he was writing was a history of your tribe! There’s no swifter way to bring about bad luck than stealing words out of your mind by writing them down, and so your tribe had no choice. You branded the goblin’s face with letters to punish him, which is why everyone calls him Scribbleface now, and then you ran him out of town, took all of his stuff, and burned down his hut.

That’s where things got interesting, because before you all burned down his hut, Chief Gutwad found a weird box within the building. Inside was a map and a lot of fireworks—fireworks that immediately came to use in burning the hut down. Then, this morning, Gutwad announced that tonight there would be a feast in order to drive out any lingering bad luck from Scribbleface’s poor decisions. But perhaps even more exciting, all of you have been secretly invited to meet at Chief Gutwad’s Moot House. Why would the chief want to speak to you? It can only mean that he’s got an important mission for you all ... one that the other goblins of the tribe couldn’t pull off. This could be your chance to go down in Licktoad history!

Lying at the center of the village, the chief ’s Moot House is a veritable museum of Licktoad heroics — crammed with trophies such as stolen weapons, shiny bits of treasure, and the brine-pickled bodies of dozens of brutally slaughtered small furry animals (mostly dogs).

His Mighty Girthness Chief Rendwattle Gutwad rules Licktoad Village from atop the great Teeter Chair, which is 6 feet high and allows him to more properly look down on his subjects. By tradition, Chief Gutwad does not speak directly to his subjects. Instead, he employs an adviser through whom he whispers instructions, for the words that come out of his mouth are so mighty that they might frighten away all the words in the heads of lesser goblins. Only his duly appointed advisor, an overdressed, pompous goblin named Slorb, can handle the might of the chief ’s words without fainting from fear.

The four of you have gathered before the entrance to the Moot House and are awaiting invitation from Slorb to enter.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 13, 2012)

Stumpbiter grumbles something unintelligible. The support beams of the Moot House look so tasty, but he is still smarting from the beating he got last time he tried to take a bite out of them. The burly goblin tries to occupy himself playing with his fun ball, but the grain of the wood just looks so scrumptious, he cannot help but be tempted. He inches towards the house, nearly toothless mouth watering and it slowly opens...


----------



## Krug (Feb 13, 2012)

Poog taps his foot impatiently. His pet toad Dogfinder sits on his head, staring into the empty air. Sparks seem to flicker from his fingers as he snaps them, and there's a distinct smell of charring surrounding him. 

_An audience with the chief. So my ascent to greatness starts. Oh those fireworks were so pretty that night. A boom here and a boom there! I wonder if anyone saw me lighting one of them with my spell.. oh so pretty... Zarongel I hope you saw!  _ He scans the others waiting for the chief. _Well, obviously it looks like I'll be the one who does the bulk of the work for this group..._


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

Mogmurch joins the others. He is dressed in his best...a crumpled jester's hat sits upon his head, and a skull mask over his face. His pet toad Amfibler is perched upon his shoulder, and Mogmurch's fingers are covered in some sort of blackish resin...probably the remnants of his latest experiment. He hops from one foot to the other, clearly impatient to proceed into the Moot House.


----------



## EMP (Feb 13, 2012)

Chuffy sneers as one of the many boils covering his face bursts and the pus runs down his. "Why Chief summon Chuffy and make him wait." he mumbles under his breath. He sets the cage holding Stankrush on the ground as he pulls a tindertwig from his pouch. "Maybe Chuffy just make a fire while Chuffy waits." As he ignites the tindertwig he begins humming something.


----------



## kinem (Feb 14, 2012)

A high-pitched, nasal voice (no doubt chief advisor Slorb) calls out for you to enter.

Inside, fat Chief Gutwad sits precariously atop the Teeter Chair.

Slorb tells you "Sit in front of the Chief", indicating the dirt floor in front of the Chair. A great honor!

But then, much to your surprise and shock, Chief Gutwad himself speaks to you directly in a deep, booming voice.

“You all be heroes. Each of you. You are best Licktoads but for me. And maybe but for Slorb. That you aren’t fleeing in terror from mighty sound of my voice is all the proof you should need. Yet soon, all Licktoad goblins will know your might, for I have picked you for a dangerous mission.

You know about fireworks and map we found in Scribbleface’s hut. Fireworks were fun. But map is more fun. It shows a route to a place near the coast where Scribbleface found fireworks. And it shows there are more fireworks there!

“I want them for Licktoads. You all go get them tomorrow. Tonight we have big bonfire to burn bad luck away from you, and we play many games. Much fun. Tomorrow you fetch me fireworks.

If you meet men, you make them dead. If you meet dogs, you make them dead. If you meet horses, you make them dead. If you meet Lotslegs Eat Goblin Babies Many ... you maybe should run.

And if you not find fireworks, you not come back or we feed you to Squealy Nord!

Slorb, give them map." Slorb gives Mogmurch the map. "Now go!”

Time to go prepare!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The map is relatively simple, showing little more than the Licktoad village, the old shipwreck on the coast that supposedly contains the fireworks, and the creek that runs between the two locations. Unfortunately, the old wreck is also located in the part of the swamp that all Licktoads know to be the territory of Vorka the cannibal.

Thinking about it, you recall the following information:

[sblock=Brinestump Marsh]The marsh is a place of great bounty, with lots of places to hide and lots of delicious things to eat. Some of those things are poisonous, though. One of the best things about the marsh is that the longshanks don’t normally come into it. They’re afraid of the monsters. Among the dangers that you can expect to face in the portion of Brinestump Marsh that you’ll be heading through are wild dogs, giant bugs, giant snakes, and giant frogs. Oh, and Lotslegs Eat Goblin Babies Many. And maybe Vorka.[/sblock]
[sblock=Lotslegs Eat Goblin Babies Many]There are plenty of giant bugs in the swamp, but the giant spider known as Lotslegs Eat Goblin Babies Many (known more often simply as “Lotslegs,”) is the most notorious. The giant spider lives somewhere in the marsh between the Licktoad village and the coast, and the route that Scribbleface’s map shows leads right through the its territory.[/sblock]
[sblock=Vorka]One of the greatest terrors of the swamp is old Vorka, a ravenous cannibal goblin who, legend tells, was once the wife of a Licktoad chieftain. She murdered and ate that chieftain, as well as several other goblins, before she was driven out of town many years ago. Since then, the story says that she’s lived alone somewhere along the coast to the west of Licktoad village, and while she’s never returned, most goblins who go missing in that part of the swamp are assumed to have been eaten by the cannibal.[/sblock]
[sblock=Squealy Nord]A fearsome boar (or so the goblins say) who lives in a muddy pit in the middle of the village, right next to the goblin baby cages.[/sblock]
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Goblins toil all afternoon to build the bonfire out of branches, sticks, and unburnt timbers taken from the ruins of Scribbleface’s hut.

As night falls, a group of four struggling goblins carry the Teeter Chair (with Chief Gutwad sitting atop it) out to the bonfire, and the chief lights the fire with a Desnan candle firework.

This signals the start of an all-night party that features lots of good things to eat (snails, fish, and snakes).

The chief brings out a barrel of fermenting cider apples. You know that many goblins will soon be drunk. Who among you will join them?


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2012)

Poog is excited when he hears the orders from Chief. A chance for glory! If only he had better companions...

During the evening's revelries, Poog takes a drink. "This is to celebrate my soon-to-be great status amongst Licktoads and all goblins! *HIC*" Dogfinder appears unimpressed. Poog stuffs a snake in his mouth, the tail portion of the supposedly-dead reptile flicks about in a disturbingly animated manner as he gradually chomps his way through it.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 14, 2012)

" Thank you, Chief Gutwad, for delicious looking barrel! " exclaims Stumpbiter. Far from being interested in the liquor, the barbarous goblin sinks his remaining teeth into the side of what he sees as the exotic cousin of his namesake.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2012)

Mogmurch smiles wickedly, and unceremoniously stuffs the map into his steel codpiece. It should be safe there. The thought of bringing home a load of fireworks pleased him greatly, though the journey before them would be a dangerous one.

He joins the celebration, but is unsure about drinking the cider. If they were to leave tomorrow, it would be better to do so without the hangover that often accompanied the drinking at their gatherings.


----------



## EMP (Feb 16, 2012)

He follows Slorb into the chamber and takes his direction to sit in front of the Chieftain himself. _'I've made it big this time!'_ Chuffy thought as the Chieftain began to speak but when fireworks was mentioned is when his eyes lite up and he may have even wet himself a little. "Make boom and fire!" He exclaimed without realizing it and didn't even flinch when several boils burst on his face.


 Chuffy looked at feast in front of him with a confused glare. _'Where to start?'_ he thought to himself. He could see Fat Frog helping himself to some delicious bugs and finally decided on starting with the biggest fish he could find. Once he started he couldn't stop eating and soon grabbed a few of the fermented  cider apples. It wasn't until then that he noticed Shagmai, a female Licktoad, calling him to follow her and he did so as soon as shoveled the food in hand into his mouth.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I didn't get this up with everyone else.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 17, 2012)

Some of the gobins become sick from too much drink, but Poog and Chuffy are tough enough to avoid this fate.

There is much talk and some scuffling among the goblins, but no dogslicers have been drawn.

Somehow (no doubt thanks to Slorb) the word gets around about the reason for this party. Some goblins start chanting "Dare! Dare!" and some of them come up to you and say "You a hero? Prove it! Dance with Squealy Nord!" Even Chuffy, whio is making out with the corpulent and lusty Shagmai, receives this message.

It's Licktoad tradition to reward those who manage to pull off these dangerous dares. Who will dare to dance with Squealy Nord?


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2012)

Poog considers. Sated on drink, he decides that it is not quite his thing and lets his companions take up the dare. He puts away some rotting fish and considers his companions. "Well," he mutters to Dogfinder, "I don't think Vorka will eat me first amongst this lot!"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 17, 2012)

Pushing smaller goblins out of the way as he heads toward the pit, Stumpbiter proclaims, " Me great hero who dance with Squealy Nord! Pig thing no match for mighty Stumpbiter! "


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2012)

Mogmurch claps Stumpbiter on the back, and cackles loudly. "I have your stuff when Squealy Nord kill you?"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 17, 2012)

" I not die! " insists Stumptbiter. " But if something bad happen, you take lucky teeth and get fireworks. With my teeth and your teeth, you be twice as lucky! "


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2012)

The goblin alchemist rubs his hands together and smiles. "Double lucky good!"


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2012)

Poog starts a cheer, dancing a jig and chanting to egg Stumpbiter on. "STUMPBITER! STUMPBITER!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2012)

Squealy Nord lives in a muddy pit in the middle of the village, right next to the goblin baby cages. His pit is circular, nearly 20 feet in diameter, and just over 10 feet deep. Nord is feared as a goblin-eater, because he was seen eating goblin corpses, though you've never actually seen the pig attack a goblin.

Stumpbiter makes his way to Squealy's pit, as the tribe gathers around.

Squealy Nord is tethered. As it soon becomes apparent, this challenge might be up Poog's alley after all, as the pig will be released into the pit from a narrow corral with Stumpbiter trying to cling onto his back.

ooc: A DC 15 Ride check is required each round to stay on Nord’s back as he races about. To pass the challenge, you need to stay on for at least 3 rounds. Kaodi, roll the ride checks, then I'll tell you the consequences of success or failure.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2012)

Stumpbiter mounts Squealy Nord and prepares for the challenge to begin. When things start to go South, he attempts to gain an extra hold on Squealy Nord with his mouth.


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2012)

ooc: It looks to me like Stumpy's ride check should be +3, not +6.

Stumpbiter's unorthodox technique makes Squealy live up to his name, but it doesn't prevent the goblin from being thrown off of the pig's back. (ooc: 1 point of damage)

"Ha! Ha!" "Boo!" As the watching goblins cheer and jeer, Squealy squeals and runs around the pit.

Slorb, enjoying his role as a sort of master of ceremonies, says "Any other hero brave enough to dance with Squealy Nord? How about Poog? Are you afraid to ride him, Poog?!?"


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2012)

kinem said:


> ooc: It looks to me like Stumpy's ride check should be +3, not +6.











*OOC:*


Actually, I did make a mistake. They should hae been +7. Goblins get +4 bonus on Ride checks.


----------



## kinem (Feb 18, 2012)

ooc: Ok, Kaodi, good catch. It doesn't change the result though.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2012)

Helped by alcohol, Poog steps forward. "Pa! Let me show you how a real goblin does it!"

Poog eyes the pig, puts his toad on a stump of wood, and approaches the boar. "Meet your match!"

Poog gets on the boar. It snorts evilly and starts to jump up and down. Poog wonders if the snakes that he ate at the revel are still alive, as he feels stuff moving in his stomach..


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


With the racial bonus it looks like there's an error on Poog's sheet: his ride check should be +6. Nevertheless ...







Like Stumpbiter before him, Poog is thrown off the pig's back, landing on his own. (ooc: 2 damage)

"Ha! Poog can't ride animals!!!" one of the goblins jeers, then swiftly runs away, as many goblins laugh at both him and Poog.

"Anyone else dare try?" Slorb asks.


----------



## Krug (Feb 19, 2012)

"I was not ready!" says Poog, purple-faced, wiping off the mud and dust from his clothes. 

[sblock]Poog goes up to the boar, and uses his speak with animals ability on the animal while the crowd is busy, if possible. He tries to persuade the boar to let Poog ride it and not throw him off, and Poog will give much snacks for Squealy, and whatever its favourite food might be.

If Squealy is agreeable, Poog will step foward to ride the boar again.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 19, 2012)

[sblock=Poog]Squealy is not receptive to your offer.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

Not one to be shamed by his companions, Mogmurch chortles wildly and moves to take a try. "I try. Me ride gooder."


*Ride +8*


----------



## kinem (Feb 20, 2012)

The goblins hoot and clap as Mogmurch manages to stay on the back of the pig as he races about, putting on enough of a show to be able to say that he won the dare.

"That showed pig how Licktoads dance!" Slorb declares. "Here, you earned this reward from the Chief. It's a Dragon Brew Gourd! Good for a fight!"

Slorb hands Mogmurch a gourd containing an _elixir of fire breath_.

"Next dare is easy. Eat a bag of bull slugs real quick! What hero can do it?"

Bull slugs are black, wriggling slugs the size of sausages. Even among the goblins, they’re considered particularly foul-tasting and, because of the large amounts of slime they exude, difficult to chew.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 20, 2012)

Stumpbiter, undeterred by his inability to tame Squealy Nord, puts himself forward once again for the slug eating challenge. Not being too bright, he has not given much thought to how he is going to chew without a full set of teeth, but he will try his best nonetheless. 

" Stumpbiter will take dare! " proclaims the goblin loudly.


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2012)

"Only reason you succeeded was because we tired out the big boar!" says Poog to Mogmurch. He is not overly eager to take part in the eating challenge, and waits to see Stumpbiter's attempt.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Mogmurch holds his prize high for the gathered goblins to see, and then slides it into his pouch. He was pleased with his performance, and the elixir would come in handy if they ran into old Vorka or Lotslegs Eat Goblin Babies Many. 

The goblin grins crazily at Poog when he talks of tiring out Squealy Nord, and sticks his tongue out at his companion. Then he turns to watch Stumpbiter try his luck with eating the foul bull slugs.


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2012)

Eventually, Squealy Nord tires of running around his pit.

A covered wicker basket containing the slug bag is brought before Stumpbiter, along with a napkin made out of a soggy leaf.

"Eat 'em real quick!"

[sblock=eating slugs]Stumpbiter has 1 minute to eat an entire bag of bullslugs to win this dare. Normally, eating the slugs is not a big problem, even though they wriggle, taste of rotten fish, and burst with a little squeal when chewed. Eating a full bag in a minute is the hard part.

There are five slugs in the bag. Successfully eating one requires a DC 15 Fortitude save. He can drop it to a DC 10 Fortitude save if he doesn’t bother to spit out the slug’s mildly poisonous slime bladder—but neglecting to take care not to eat the slime bladder could make him sick.

Eating a slug is a full-round action (because of the squirming), and a goblin who fails a save can attempt to swallow the same slug on the following round.

At the end of the dare, if he opted for an easier DC 10 Fortitude save when eating one or more of the slugs, he must make a final Fortitude save (DC 15 with a cumulative –1 penalty for every DC 10 save he chose to make) to avoid becoming sickened by slug slime for 24 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 21, 2012)

Stumpbiter grabs the bag of slugs and waits for the signal to start eating. Confident that he will have no problem eating the slugs, the goblin warrior takes care with the first slug, but precious moments pass before he gets it down. The goblin then moves on to the second slug, but when it too proves troublesome, Stumpbiter yells out, " Slug thing get in my tummy now! " as he flies into a rage. The goblin scarfs down the second slug, and moves onto the third. It also gives him problems, but he gets it down. And then with time running out, Stumpbiter quickly shoves the last two slugs into his face and wolfs them down. 

At the end, a triumphant Stumpbiter throws the basket down and proclaims, " Me win! Me big hero! " but then suddenly he stops. The goblin turns a deeper shade of green then one might have though possible, and then after a moment's pause, lets go of a giant, slimy belch. Stumpbiter recovers, none the worse for wear, though tired out by his feeding frenzy.









*OOC:*


In game terms, the first four rolls were against DC 15, and then beginning on the fifth round Stumpbiter went into a rage and stopped taking precautions. The Natural 20 was certainly a nice way to end the ordeal, ; ) .


----------



## kinem (Feb 21, 2012)

The goblins cheer and clap.

"Now that's eatin'! You will get a big honor. You can use the Gorge of Gluttons on your mission! The Chief's favorite dogslicer! Kill horses! But don't forget to bring it back to the Chief afterwards. Or else!"

Slorb hands Stumpbiter a dogslicer. 

(ooc: It's a +1 horse bane dogslicer.)

"Now what you've all been waiting for. Time for Hide or Get Clubbed! Who will try to hide in the marsh? And remember: One hit with club! No other fighting."

[sblock=ooc]This is the goblin version of hide and seek. The dare-taker rushes off into the marsh without any weapons and attempts to find a good hiding spot (make a Stealth check to determine his success at hiding). The other goblins try to find him, and if they do, the finder is allowed to whack the previously hidden goblin with a club.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Mogmurch hops up and down and chortles. "I good hider, but Chuffy better!"


----------



## EMP (Feb 21, 2012)

Chuffy nodes his head. "Chuffy is the sneakiest sneak! I'll take dare." Chuffy removes his armor and winks at the others as he runs off into the marsh.

He runs for several minutes before finding a spot he thinks is a good spot. _'They not find Chuffy here.'_ He thinks to himself. 

[sblock=OOC]I'll go ahead and roll my stealth checks. 4 enough?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 22, 2012)

ooc: Just one stealth check - the first.

The tribe of goblins head into the marsh and search for Chuffy.

"Found 'im!!!!!!!!!" one of the goblins calls. "Now to ... Oh, wait. It's only a toad!"

The goblins search for a good while, but eventually, the search is called off.

"You can come back now, Chuffy! You hid!" they call out.

When the tribe is back near the bonfire, Slorb says "Chuffy, for the mission, you get to use the Chief's Ring That Lets You Climb Real Good! Bring it back to Chief after."

He holds out the ring.

"Now for last dare. Who dares go through the Rusty Earbiter?!?"

The infamous Rusty Earbiter is a hollow coil of rusty wires, barrel hoops, bent swords, and thorny branches and vines that's kept behind the Moot House when not in use. So named for the fact that it's claimed a number of goblin ears in the past (at any one time, 1d3 partially severed goblin ears can be found tangled in its sharp internal coils), the Rusty Earbiter is both an object of fascination and fear for the Licktoads. The half-insane tinkerer who invented the thing has long since died (carried off one night by a giant bird of some sort after his first and only test of a prototype bird-attracting hat), but his legacy lives on.

A half-dozen eager goblins roll the 20-foot coil out from behind the Moot House with the typical number of slashed fingers and stabbed legs such a task normally brings.


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2012)

Miffed that he hasn't won anything, Poog practically jumps in front. "I will!" he shouts. 

[sblock]
Praying to Zarongel, he uses his _guidance_ spell to aid him pass earbiter.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

Mogmurch rubs his hands together eagerly as Poog steps forward. "Poog gonna lose an ear!" he calls loudly. "And I gonna use it in next potion!"


----------



## EMP (Feb 22, 2012)

Chuffy holds out his hand and takes the ring. "I'll make good use of it Chief." He gathers the rest of his equipment before attending the next dare.


----------



## kinem (Feb 22, 2012)

For this dare Poog must climb into one end of the Rusty Earbiter and then wriggle through it, coming out the other side. The faster the better!

ooc: Climbing through the Rusty Earbiter requires a series of three DC 15 Escape Artist checks as the goblin must writhe through a series of tight squeezes. Each Escape Artist check takes 1 full round to attempt, and each one must be repeated until a successful check is made before moving on to the next one (or, in the case of the last check, successfully crawling out the far end of the tube).

If he takes too long (fails too many checks), the other goblins will get bored; after that point it doesn’t matter if he gets out or not, it's considered a lost dare. The goblins get bored easily, but you can try to keep them interested somehow (how is up to you).

Each failed Escape Artist check causes 1d4–2 points of damage (a result of less than 1 point of damage indicates no damage is taken) from the Rusty Earbiter's spiky spikes.


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2012)

OOC: Ok dice rolls coming up.. from the dice rolls I assume he's taken damage on the first round but made it through on the subsequent crawls.

Poog climbs into the earbiter, and despite some trying his best, is hurt by some spikes. Ignoring the blood, he moves on. "Pah.. just focus.. this be like the time when bullies shoved me into the ant hole..."

The memory appears to spur the goblin on, and he manages to crawl through Rusty earbiter with nicks and tears on his clothes, but no other damage. He crawls out the other end, triumphant, and does a not-too-well-executed-roll for effect. 

"Is not Poog marvelous?" he says to the crowd. He eyes Dogfinder, his toad, who, as usual, ignores him utterly.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

"Bah," grunts Mogmurch. "Me wanted an ear." Then he smiles at Poog. "Good job, though."


----------



## kinem (Feb 24, 2012)

The goblins hoot and clap.

"No lost ear for Poog! But he did it! Poog, you get to use the Chief’s Personal Very Useful Robe That Is Useful!" Slorb declares.

ooc: This is a _robe of useful items_ that has only four patches left—a ladder, a three-legged turtle, a horseshoe, and a bullhorn.

The party continues into the night.

You are expected to set off into Brinestump Marsh the next morning. You are brought before the chief again at dawn, whereupon he instructs you to “get fireworks and bring them here to me.”

To help your mission, he gives you the remaining fireworks from Scribbleface’s stash: two Desnan candles, four paper candles, and a skyrocket.

The journey to the fireworks stash indicated on the map should be relatively short — a slog not quite a mile-long through the swamp along the creek’s southern bank. It could take about an hour to make. The marsh itself is relatively difficult to navigate, with numerous stretches of deep water that must be skirted and thick tangles of stinging nettles.

ooc: You need to decide who will carry the various fireworks you were given, and to choose a marching order.


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2012)

Poog is overjoyed at the robe, though when he examines it, he's less than impressed, especially when he sees the turtle. 

Nevertheless, he puts it on over his chain shirt. 

---

Poog is up and alert the next morning. "Me will take skyrocket and Desnan candles," he says, excited at the prospects.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

Mogmurch shrugs. "I take two paper candles."


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 26, 2012)

Stumpbiter takes the two remaining paper candles and shoves them into Chuffy's hands. " You take 'em. Me slice and dice, not make fire good, " says the burly goblin.


----------



## kinem (Feb 27, 2012)

ooc: Desna is a good-aligned goddess in Golorian. Also - and I should have made this clear earlier - fireworks are something new to the goblins. For both reasons, the Licktoads probably call Desnan candles something else - maybe 'sky candles' or 'fire spitters'.

So what will be your marching order / arrangement?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

*Mogmurch will try to position himself somewhere in the middle...third in order, if marching single-file.*


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2012)

Poog doesn't mind being in the front-line, or second in order.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 27, 2012)

Stumpbiter is only too happy to lead from the front, though if Chuffy wants to be in front and scout that is fine with him.


----------



## kinem (Feb 28, 2012)

After about half an hour of grueling travel through the marsh, following the south bank of the creek, the goblins are passing through a wooded area along the creek.

Stumpbiter, in the lead, suddenly finds himself caught in a web, like a giant spider web!

The giant spider herself - larger than a goblin - descends from the treetops and bites the unfortunate goblin before he can react. Besides the wound, he feels a burning sensation and his strength slipping away!

ooc: 4 damage (Stumpbiter hp 10/14) + 2 strength damage

The spider tries to bite 'Biter again, but misses this time.

ooc: PCs to act (you will act in the order that posts are made)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
TTTTTTTTTT
...CMPSL..
TTTTTTTTTT
TTTTTTTTTT

where
~~~~~ = creek
T = tree

C = Chuffy
M = Mogmurch
P = Poog
S = Stumpbiter (entangled in web)
 
L = giant spider
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2012)

Stumpbiter gets really mad as he pulls out the _Gorge of Gluttons_ and attempts to slice the icky spider with it.


----------



## Krug (Feb 29, 2012)

"Burn Spider!" Poog shouts. He does a whirring motion with his hands and unleashes a _fire bolt_ upon the spider. He doesn't seem concerned about hitting Stumpbiter though.


----------



## kinem (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Stumpy is raging, I take it. BTW, he's entangled, which gives him -2 to hit.

With the +1 dogslicer, he'd normally attack at +3 for 1d4+2 (crit 19/x2).

Entangled, raging, and at -2 str, it's attack +2 (1d4+3, 19/x2).

He doesn't currently get the +1 to hit from Foolhardiness because Poog is right behind him.[/sblock]
Stumpbiter's chop narrowly misses the giant spider.

Poog's fire bolt sails off into the treetops.


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Under ordinary circumstance it would be +4: +1 BAB, +1 Str, +1 Enhancement, +1 Size. When raging, it would be +6, but since he is poisoned and entangled it is +3. I put in +5 because I was not sure if the webs were actually giving him the entangled condition.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2012)

Mogmurch cackles and pulls a round bomb from his pouch. "Look out!" he yells, and he hurls the explosive at the spider, laughing all the while. "Spider go BOOM!"


----------



## kinem (Feb 29, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Right Kaodi, I forgot about the size bonus. Goblins are sneaky little buggers ... [/sblock]
Mogmurh's fiery bomb does wound the giant spider, though the burst of flame singes Stumpbiter as well (3 damage). On the plus side, the flames burn away the web that was holding Stumpbiter.

ooc: Chuffy to act


----------



## kinem (Mar 4, 2012)

"Take this, Lotslegs!!!!" Chuffy says as he throws his dart at the giant spider. It misses. "No, wait! Give it back!!!"

The spider tries to bite Stumpbiter again, but misses.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2012)

Poog snarls, tries to flank the spider by going around (if possible) and once again casts a firebolt at the spider. He looks at Stumpbiter and thinks he can still fight on.. 

"Fear my fire!" he screams...

The firebolt utterly misses once again, but lights up a branch behind the spider. Poog screams in frustration. Dogfinder shakes its head, and shoots its tongue out at a fly in front of him with great accuracy, not seeming to care about the battle raging around it.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2012)

In his rage Stumpbiter confuses the burning sensation of Mogmurch's bomb for his own awesome power bursting forth. " Me the super goblin, Stumpbiter! " he shouts as he hacks at the spider.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2012)

Mogmurch curses loudly, laughs some more, and then lights up a flask of alchemist oil and hurls it at the spider. The flask strikes true, and spreads over the spider, burning merrily.


----------



## kinem (Mar 5, 2012)

"Give it back!" Chuffy, never one to let trees stand in his way, wades through the underbrush and approaches the spider, and draws his dogslicer.

The spider tries again to bite Stumpbiter, but misses.

ooc: PCs to act

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
TTTTTTTTTT
....MPSL..
TTTTTTCTTT
TTTTTTTTTT

where
~~~~~ = creek
T = tree

C = Chuffy + tree
M = Mogmurch
P = Poog
S = Stumpbiter (entangled in web)
 
L = giant spider
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 5, 2012)

" DIEDIEDIEDIE!! "

Unfortunately, in his current state, tactical positioning is mostly lost on Stumpbiter.


----------



## Krug (Mar 5, 2012)

The small fires from Poog's fire bolts and Chugg's bombs plaster the area. Poog roars and once again calls up a fire bolt at the spider.

"Stop moving you bloody spider!" he screams in frustration.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2012)

*OOC: Oops, I thought we already moved to the next round...If Stumpbiter doesn't manage to put the spider down with his attach, then Mogmurch will throw a flask of alchemist fire, as noted in my post above.*


----------



## kinem (Mar 6, 2012)

ooc: Mogmurch threw the alchemists' fire last round.

Stumpbiter's slice catches the giant spider and tears a gash in the creature.

Poog's firebolt barely misses this time.

The alchemist's fire continues burning the spider. Together with the other wounds, it overcomes her and she drops unconscious to the ground.

ooc: Stumpbiter ends up at 8/14 hp and with 2 strength damage.


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2012)

Poog screams as the bolt flies past the spider, but is happy to see the spider eventually burn and char. "Hah! You shouldn't have picked on us goblins!"

The priest tends to Stumpbiter's wounds, casting a _Cure Light Wounds_ on the warrior.
"You did.. not bad," he says. 

He looks around to see if the spider had previous victims and any loot.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 6, 2012)

Stumpbiter lets go of his anger and is quite winded. " Stupid spider... use magic make... make me no hit, " he says between breaths. One he has caught his breath the burly goblin looks around for spider stash.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

Mogmurch moves to the spiders corpse and starts to harvest bits and pieces that he thinks may be of use to him later. Soon, he is covered with spider ichor, and chuckling to himself all the while.


----------



## kinem (Mar 7, 2012)

Seeing Mogmurch taking the legs, Chuffy comments "Not Lotlegs any more!"

There's no spider stash in the immediate area.  There are webs in and between various trees, though. If it's all the work of the same spider, there could be a lair some distance away. You might find her lair if you search the whole area; then again, if it's _not_ the work of the same spider ...


----------



## Krug (Mar 7, 2012)

Poog looks at the webs. "Oh.. I hear these burn pretty.." he says. His toad, Dogfinder, lets out a wary burping sound. He tries to set the webs alight with his _burning hands_ spell, snickering to himself in delight in anticipation of the blaze..


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 7, 2012)

Stumpbiter may be dumb as a... stump, but he is at least wise enough not to get himself tangled up in any more webs. He pulls out his broken trident and uses it to clear away webs as they search for the spider's treasure.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

His work with the spider done, Mogmurch turns to help his companions search for the spider's lair.


----------



## kinem (Mar 8, 2012)

The webs burn with a delightful crackle.

After a long search, about 200 feet directly south of the creek you find a deadfall of several old trees. Scattered amid the trees are dozens of bodies, some of which are goblins, but a few of which are humans.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2012)

Mormurch finds a nice long branch, and uses it to start poking the bodies before anyone can investigate closer.


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2012)

Poog claps happily. "BURN! BURN!" Poog approaches the bodies cautiously, poking at them with a stick. He tries to see if he can figure out what killed the bodies. If they don't jump up to attack he'll start searching them.


----------



## kinem (Mar 8, 2012)

The bodies seem to have been sucked dry, and have spider bites on them.

They don't jump up or attack.

You find the following items among the bodies: 

24 gp
a small light crossbow with 11 bolts
a pearl
4 potions
a wax-paper-sealed package containing six pieces of licorice-flavored taffy


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2012)

Poog screeches with joy at the gold coins. "Ah nice gold..." he says.

He tries to identify the potions, dipping his finger into each and taking a little taste..


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

Mogmurch picks up the crossbow while Poog is investigating the potions, and smiles wickedly. "Me like!" He points it at a tree, and fake-fires the weapon. "Pow! Dead! Pow! Dead!"


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

" Taffy... " says Stumpbiter, drooling...


----------



## kinem (Mar 9, 2012)

The first two potions taste to Poog like healing elixirs (CMW). The third tastes like a strength potion. The fourth he can't recognize.

ooc: Does Stumpbiter eat the taffy?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2012)

Stumpbiter grabs two of the pieces of taffy and shoves them in his mouth with both hands. " Taffy make me no think of icky spider bite, " he pronounces in defence of his greediness.


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2012)

Poog keeps one of the potions for himself and passes the strength potion to Stumpbiter. Not too enthusiastic about being a healer he passes the other CMW potion to Mogmurch. "If you blow a limb off..." he says.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2012)

Mogmurch takes the potion and smiles toothily at Poog. "No blow limbs off. Mogmurch excellent shot!"


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> Stumpbiter grabs two of the pieces of taffy and shoves them in his mouth with both hands. " Taffy make me no think of icky spider bite, " he pronounces in defence of his greediness.




ooc: Since when do goblins need a reason for greed? 

The strong licorice taffy is delicious.

After another half hour of slogging through the swampy riverbank, you see something ahead.

A two-masted ship lies mired in the mud in this clearing, its rigging thick with moss and decorated with lanterns and windchimes made from goblin skulls and bones. Strange writing is faintly visible along the ship’s prow, while the soggy, swampy “yard” that surrounds the wreck is encircled by a rickety wooden fence. A thin curl of smoke wafts up from a chimney that protrudes from an unusual box-like structure near the ship's bow.


----------



## Krug (Mar 11, 2012)

Poog takes the pearl from the spider loot. "Since no one wants it.." 

Poog looks for animals to _speak with animals_ to, asking them about the vicinity and what's inside the box-like structure. He shivers at the sight of the goblin bones, and gives a brief prayer that those goblin souls will be at rest.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2012)

Mogmurch crouches down into the muck, hiding as best he can while Poog looks for animals to play with. The alchemist had a bad feeling about this place. "Maybe Vorka live here," he whispers to his companions.


----------



## kinem (Mar 13, 2012)

You don't see any animals in the area right now.

However, suddenly, you hear the sinister barking of a dog from the direction of the shipwreck. The barking lasts a short while then stops.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2012)

"Nasty dog. Maybe we go around?"


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 13, 2012)

" We great goblin heroes. Must slice nasty dog. "


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2012)

Poog nods to the rest. "Let us slay the vile beastie!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2012)

Mogmurch shrugs. "Okay..." His voice doesn't seem to sure about all of this, but he loads his light crossbow and readies himself.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 18, 2012)

Stumpbiter leads the way towards the shipwreck, attempting to do so as stealthily as he can, thinking himself clever.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2012)

Mogmurch moves slowly and cautiously after, letting his companion get about twenty feet ahead before he follows. He sweeps the area with his crossbow as he goes, wary of danger.


----------



## Krug (Mar 19, 2012)

Poog follows the two, staying as quiet as possible.


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2012)

rollin


----------



## kinem (Mar 22, 2012)

Chuffy, quiet for now, sneaks after you even more softly than Poog, despite the nasty, churned mud around the shipwreck.

A vine-choked gangplank with a mossy handrail descends sharply from the ship’s bow to the muddy ground below. One handrail seems to be encrusted with a large ball of dried mud.


----------



## Krug (Mar 22, 2012)

Poog inspects the mud. If he finds nothing suspicious he continues to sneak along behind the rest.


----------



## kinem (Mar 23, 2012)

ooc: Which mud did Poog inspect - the ground, or the handrail?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2012)

Mogmurch crouches, keeping his distance from Poog, his eyes darting back and forth as he watches for any signs of danger.


----------



## Krug (Mar 23, 2012)

kinem said:


> ooc: Which mud did Poog inspect - the ground, or the handrail?




Oops. The handrail.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 26, 2012)

Stumpbiter blithely creeps up the gangplank.


----------



## kinem (Mar 27, 2012)

Poog can't tell what the mud-encrusted object is.

As Stumpbiter gets onto the gangplank, he brushes into some vines with his leg. The muddy thing detaches from the handrail and begins to fall.

As Poog is right there, he might be able to catch it before it hits the ground.

ooc: Does he attempt to do so? Reflex DC 15 if so.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2012)

Poog reaches out and tries to catch the thing..


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2012)

"Oh no..." mutters Mogmurch as he sees the events unfolding, helping that the distance from his two companions helps to protect him from whatever is about to happen.


----------



## kinem (Mar 28, 2012)

Poog doesn't quite reach the muddy object before it hits the ground.

It smashes open, releasing a cloud of angry wasps!  BZZZ!

Poog and Stumpbiter are stung, several times!

Luckily, the wasps soon disperse.

ooc: Poog and Stumpbiter must save vs. Wasp Poison.

Wasp Poison: injury; save Fort DC 13; frequency 1/round for 4 rounds; effect 1 Dexterity damage; cure 1 save.


----------



## Krug (Mar 28, 2012)

Poog swats at the wasps. "Dogfinder! eat them! eat them!" he yells.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 28, 2012)

" Agch! " exclaims Stumpbiter as he is assaulted by the swarm.


----------



## kinem (Mar 29, 2012)

Poog reacts badly to the poison, feeling a little woozy. (ooc: He takes a total of 3 Dex damage over 3 rounds.)

Stumpbiter shrugs off the stings, though.

There is a sloshing sound - as something walking in the mud - from behind the wrecked ship. Moments later, you see a filthy, dark gray stallion come into view. The creature looks miserable, mean, and bares its teeth as if filled with hatred for all things goblin!

He tries to kick Poog with his hoof, but misses.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2012)

" Horsediehorsediehorsedie! Gorge of Gluttons eat you! " screams Stumpbiter as he flies into a frenzy of hacking and slicing with the magical dogslicer with a taste for horseflesh.









*OOC:*


Attack did not include a +2 for charging, in case that is appropriate.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2012)

Mogmurch takes careful aim at the horse, and then squeezes the trigger of his crossbow.


----------



## kinem (Mar 30, 2012)

ooc: Stumpbiter still has 2 strength damage from the spider poison.

Stumpbiter's furious swing strikes the horse and the dogslicer cuts in deep. 

Mogmurch's shot also strikes true.

Between the two of them, the horse slumps over in the mud, dying.


----------



## Krug (Mar 30, 2012)

Poog is still hurting from the wasps, and is trying not to scratch himself. He grumbles to himself, not showing much reaction as his comrades take down the stallion.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 30, 2012)

*OOC:*


I have not forgotten.







Stumpbiter does a dance over body of the dying horse, cheering and hollering, then raise the Gorge of Gluttons over his head and finishes the beast off.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

Mogmurch quickly reloads the crossbow, and his eyes sweep the area, looking for any other dangers that may have crept close while their attention was upon the horse.


----------



## kinem (Apr 4, 2012)

You don't see any other immediate dangers.

Chuffy attempts to tiptoe up the gangplank, but it's too steep and he slides back down.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2012)

Stumpbiter slices off a hunk of meat with the magical dogslicer and wolfs it down. " We have big feast when we done looking around, " says the goblin, licking his fingers. " Just snack for now. " Once his fingers are clean, he hops off the horses corpse and makes his way back towards the gangplank and up onto the ship.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2012)

Mogmurch waits for his companions to move up the gangplank before he follows. He keeps the crossbow aimed upward, his eyes searching for threats.


----------



## Krug (Apr 4, 2012)

Poog, still aching, goes up the gangplank as well behind Stumpbiter. He grumbles to Dogfinder, who doesn't seem to give much of a sympathetic ear, if it had one.


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2012)

Climbing the gangplank is not particularly easy (climb DC 10), but there is no great rush and you all get on board the ship, from the fore.

The main deck of the shipwreck is cluttered with objects both natural and artificial. Thick swaths of leafy vines grow over the deck, and shiny green patches of algae and moss grow where the vines do not. The central cabin's roof has a wide edge, creating a canopied walkway along the ship's sides.

The entrance to the cabin, and a way up to its roof, are presumably at the aft side of the ship. 

A smoking stovepipe chimney extends up from the ship's highest point above.

Two rickety wooden platforms—crow’s nests—sit on the masts, ten feet above the ship’s deck below. Each is linked by a pair of thick ropes, and additional ropes hang down from the platform on the stern-most mast to the deck.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 6, 2012)

Stumpbiter creeps along the deck towards the doorway. Cavorting with the wicked horses can only mean that whoever lives here is an enemy of goblins. Perhaps even a foul wordstealer! The mere thought of it makes the burly goblin fume.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2012)

Mogmurch taps Stumpbiter on the shoulder, and removes a bomb from his clothing. The alchemist grins evilly, and points to the smoking chimney. He then indicates that his companions should take up positions flanking the door to the cabin.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 6, 2012)

Stumpbiter nods, an evil grin lighting up his face.


----------



## Krug (Apr 7, 2012)

Poog mouths a "but...but..", then sees the look in Mogmurch's eye and flanks the door as instructed, with _Dogslicer_ out.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2012)

Mogmurch moves around the cabin to find a way onto its roof, moving as silently as possible.


----------



## kinem (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a flight of steps up to the roof of the ship's main cabin. The entrance to the cabin is blocked by a door decorated by a large number of rodent and bird skulls.

As Mogmurch climbs the steps, he finds two dogs on the roof. One is a mangy hound with one blue eye and one brown eye and the other a scruffy mongrel with a crooked tail. Both look quite feral and half-starved.

The dogs didn't hear Mogmurch coming, so he can react before they do.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2012)

Discretion being the better part of valor, Mogmurch fires a bolt from his crossbow at one of the dogs, and then moves back down the stairs toward his companions.



*OOC: Attack w/crossbow, then move back toward the others.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2012)

*OOC: Two natural twenties, and only 3 points of damage? WTH?*


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2012)

Poog hurls his javelin at one of the dogs. "Die foul creatures!" he blabbers.


----------



## kinem (Apr 12, 2012)

Mogmurch's crossbow bolt strikes the mangy hound at the side of its head, but it's not a deep wound. (ooc: LOL)

The dogs chase Mogmurch down the stairs, trying to bite him, but they get no goblin.

Poog's javelin scratches the scruffy mongrel.

Chuffy draws his dogslicer and slices into the mangy hound, staggering it.

ooc: Mogmurch, Stumpbiter to act


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 12, 2012)

Stumpbiter does the one thing that Stumpbiter knows how to do: get angry and start slicing things. He dashes upwards and attacks the first dog he sees.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2012)

Mogmurch steps backward, sliding another bolt into the crossbow as he does so. He quickly takes aim, and snaps off another shot.

*OOC: 5' step back, load crossbow. Attack vrs dog*


----------



## kinem (Apr 13, 2012)

Stumpbiter's dogslicer cuts into the scruffy mongrel, and it drops unconscious and bleeding.

"Rarf!" Mogmurch's bolt brings down the mangy hound.


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2012)

Poog chortles at the death of the hounds. "Well done! Well done! That'll teach you mutts!"


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 13, 2012)

" Hurry and drop in goblin surprise! " says Stumpbiter in a low voice and he swings back down to the door.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2012)

Mogmurch hops from one foot to another, and then goes rushing back up the stairs to the roof to drop his bomb down the chimney.


----------



## Krug (Apr 13, 2012)

Poog takes back his javelin and gets ready for Mog's mischief..


----------



## kinem (Apr 19, 2012)

[sblock=ship]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

ooc: The chimney extends up above the top of a small room at the fore of the upper deck (room is 5 on the map). The door to the room is closed.

If you intend to drop a bomb down the chimney, how will you get it up there?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2012)

OOC: How high is the chimney? Mogmurch is not very good at climbing...can he toss the bomb up, so that it goes down the chimney?


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2012)

ooc: The top of the chimney is at the same height as the masts, so I'd say 20'. It would not be practical to toss a bomb up without climbing; however, I'd let it succeed if you roll a natural 20. The chimney is climbable (DC 15).


----------



## Krug (Apr 23, 2012)

Poog whispers to Mogmurch. "Are you sure about this?" He thinks about Mogmurch using the bombs inside the ship, and that's not a very enticing though as well.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2012)

Mogmurch whispers back. "Who good at climbing? I give bomb to them, and they drop down chimney."


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2012)

ooc: That is not, in fact, possible; an alchemists' bombs are magical and only function for the alchemist, and also become inert 1 round after creation.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2012)

kinem said:


> ooc: That is not, in fact, possible; an alchemists' bombs are magical and only function for the alchemist, and also become inert 1 round after creation.




OOC: Hmmm, learn something new everyday.


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2012)

Poog says to the others. "I think we have to go in.."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2012)

Mogmurch nods in agreement, and makes sure his crossbow is loaded. "Or could knock on door, and attack when they come to open?"


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2012)

ooc: So you are currently in front of the small cabin on the upper deck. There is also a larger cabin on the lower deck. Just a reminder in case anyone forgot


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2012)

OOC: Mogmurch will leave the decision of which door to enter up to the warrior types.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 27, 2012)

Stumpbiter, disappointed that they will not be given anyone a dreadful surprise, just goes ahead and opens the door to the cabin with the chimney.


----------



## Krug (Apr 28, 2012)

Poog follows right behind Stumpbiter..


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2012)

Mogmurch moves after, loaded crossbow ready.


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2012)

This room is a blood-splattered chamber of horror. Dead rodents, snakes, and birds have been variously nailed, tied, and hung around the walls. At the far end of the room, a large cauldron bubbles over an iron stove set against the aft wall, its stovepipe chimney extending up through the ceiling. A bloody burlap sack sits on the floor next to the stove. The center of the room contains a long, rickety table surrounded by chairs that contain several grisly decorations—a whole family of skeletal goblins, their bones bleached white and bound together by reeds and twine.

A dog - a hulking, rheumy-eyed, lumbering cur bigger than most goblins - barks furiously upon seeing you. You can act before it can.


----------



## Krug (May 2, 2012)

Sticking out his tongue, Poog hurls his javelin at the dog...


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2012)

"Bad Dog!" shouts Mogmurch, firing an arrow at the mangy beast.


----------



## Kaodi (May 2, 2012)

Stumpbiter's hackles rise once again and he charges the dog in a blind rage.


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2012)

Poog's javelin strikes the hound, inflicting a minor wound.

Mogmurch's bolt misses.

Stumpbiter's blow slides off the dog's tough hide.

Chuffy moves in back of the beast, flanking it with Stumpbiter, and hacks into its rear end with his dogslicer.

In return the big barking dog bites Stumpbiter, inflicting a nasty wound, though it fails to drag the goblin down to the ground. (ooc: 10 damage)

ooc; PCs to act


----------



## Kaodi (May 3, 2012)

" Me feeling... kinda tired... " says Stumpbiter between gasps of breath. In addition to his bloody wounds, the goblin has apparently expended his reserves of red eyed anger for the day. Raising the Gorge of Gluttons in front of him, he is just going to do his best to ward off blows for the moment.









*OOC:*


Fatigued for 2 rounds.


----------



## Krug (May 3, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> " Me feeling... kinda tired... " says Stumpbiter between gasps of breath. In addition to his bloody wounds, the goblin has apparently expended his reserves of red eyed anger for the day. Raising the Gorge of Gluttons in front of him, he is just going to do his best to ward off blows for the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Distressed at Stumpbiter's condition, Poog steps forward, takes out his wand and uses it on the warrior. "Be good!" he says.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2012)

Mogmurch reloads and fires again at the beast.


*Is it a -4 for firing into melee? I subtracted that, but not 100% sure that is the Pathfinder rule.*


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2012)

ooc: Yes: -4 to fire into melee unless you have Precise Shot.

Mogmurch's bolt misses, but Chuffy again strikes the dog from behind. "Take that, dog ass!"

With a snarl the dog turns around and bites Chuffy, but fails to drag him to the ground.

ooc: PCs to act.


----------



## Krug (May 8, 2012)

Poog draws Dogslicer and well.. slices at the dog. "Die you foul thingie!" he shouts.


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2012)

"Kill it! Kill it! Kill it!" chants Mogmurch as he again reloads the crossbow and fires another bolt at the brute! Unfortunately, the chaos of the melee again causes the goblin to miss his shot.


----------



## Kaodi (May 8, 2012)

With some of his wounds healed, Stumpbiter feels emboldened, if still sluggish, as he tries to reposition himself to flank the dog, taking a swipe at it his the _Gorge_.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2012)

With Chuffy distracting the hound from his attack, Stumpbiter slashes the creature. The wounded pooch slumps to the floor, bleeding and unconscious.


----------



## Kaodi (May 14, 2012)

" Stupid man-dog! " growls Stumpbiter, having recovered his breath. He grabs the dying dog's tail and proceeds to saw it off with the _Gorge_. " Only good dog is goblin-dog! " 

Packing the severed tail away as a souvenir, Stumpbiter turns to his companions and says, " Me need to rest soon. No juice left. "


----------



## Krug (May 14, 2012)

Poog agrees with Stumpbiter. "Aye, been a busy day. Need to regain powers. Plenty more dog slaying tomorrow!"


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2012)

Mogmurch moves to collect the bolts that he had fired. "Rest good, but still danger here."


----------



## Kaodi (May 18, 2012)

That question settled for now, Stumpbiter begins to examine and sort through the interesting things in the cabin.


----------



## Krug (May 24, 2012)

Poog stretches, and looks around for a spot outside the boat to rest.


----------



## kinem (May 25, 2012)

The most interesting thing in the room that Stumpbiter finds may be what's in the bloody burlap sack: You recognize Scribbleface's uniquely branded face. Much of his body is in there too, though his left arm and heart are currently stewing in the cauldron. His hideous fate should serve as yet further proof that writing words can, in the end, only bring you bad luck—or worse!

There can be no doubt that this is the work of Vorka the cannibal.

There is nothing of value in the room, at least by longshanks' standards, though you goblins may have your own ideas of value  and there are goblin bones and dead animals.

Outside, there is no other shelter in the immediate vicinity of the ship, but if you head though the swamp you can find some trees.

The coast may beckon as well, as the seashore is close enough that you can faintly hear the waves.


----------



## Krug (May 26, 2012)

"Oh poor Scribbleface. Your face will no longer be scribbled," says Poog.  He says some prayer to the goblin gods for his fallen companion. A thought comes to him and he turns to his companion.

"Something things goblin meat is tasty," he whispers, eyes looking around the room. Suddenly this adventure is making him feel less adventurous.. 

He suggests going to the swamp to rest up.


----------



## Kaodi (May 26, 2012)

Stumpbiter nods sagely (for a goblin). He empties out the burlap sack, except for Scribbleface's... face. " Tribe might want proof. Let's get outta here quick. "


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2012)

"Vorka," states Mormurch. "Probably in room below. We should bites off her fingers!"


----------



## Kaodi (May 31, 2012)

Stumpbiter blinks. " If you think so, " he grumbles. The burly goblin is feeling significantly less burly without with spider juice in his veins and bloodlust drained. 

Nevertheless, he leads the other goblins out of the cabin and to the other end of the ruined ship to look for the way down into the guts of it.


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2012)

ooc: Unless I missed something, Stumpbiter is at 10/14 hp.

There is one visible door you have not yet explored on the ship: The main cabin door, decorated by a large number of rodent and bird skulls.

As you stare at it, the door bursts open!

[sblock=Vorka]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

Out steps a goblin of frightening appearance. Her mouth is her most fearsome feature — it's a bit too wide, even by goblin standards, and sports a snaggletoothed grin of mismatched teeth that leaves little doubt as to her preference for tough, stringy meat. She wears rags and bits of stained cloth over her equally patchwork leather armor. On her head is perched a floppy, pointy leather hat.

A giant toad - larger than a goblin - bounds out past her. "Get 'em, Lord Longtongue!" she calls out to the toad, as she brings a lit Desnan candle to bear, shooting a flaming candle from the foot-long tube at Stumpbiter!

The candle strikes Stumpbiter in the face, hurting and blinding him! (ooc: 2 damage)

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 7, 2012)

" Aaagh! " screams Stumpbiter in pain, franticly trying to wipe the burning cinders from his eyes as he waves the _Gorge_ in front of him in a defencive manoeuver.









*OOC:*


Just to be a clear, since I see I also made a serious typo in my previous post, when I said Stumpbiter felt drained it was not because he was low on hit points, but because his strength was going to suck for the rest of the day.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2012)

"DIE VORKA GOBLIN EATER!" cries Mogmurch, stepping backward and hurling a bomb toward the foul cannibal.

*Bomb vrs Vorka, 1d6+2 fire damage (DC12), attack +6

3 damage? Seriously? *


----------



## Krug (Jun 10, 2012)

"Die you foul creature!" Poog screams, and hurls a javelin at the goblin. Poog can't stop staring at its teeth.


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2012)

Chuffy screams "Die, Froggy!", draws his dogslicer, and attacks the giant toad, but his blade slides harmlessly along its tough hide.

Having attracted its attention, the creature tries to bite him, but misses.

"What do we have here? A tasty roast, almost ready to stuff!" Vorka declares, launching another flaming candle at Stumpbiter, but it misses as he is able to dodge it.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 11, 2012)

" Me agree it good idea you die, Vorka! " growls Stumpbiter as he steps towards the _evil_ goblin and lashes out with the _Gorge of Gluttons_.


----------



## Krug (Jun 12, 2012)

Poog summons his spell powers and casts a fire bolt at Vorga.

"Burn!" he says, with a malicious chortle in his eye. The bolt, however, goes awry, utterly missing its target.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2012)

Mogmurch pulls out his last bomb, and tosses it at Vorkla. Hopefully this one would prove more effective than the last one.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2012)

Mogmurch's bomb burns Vorka a bit.

Chuffy tries to impale the giant toad on his dogslicer, but misses. The toad, however, can't quite sink is teeth into the goblin, either.

The crazed cannibal says to Poog "Since you asked so nicely, I'll cook your friend, but I'd prefer him medium well!" and casts a spell, producing a handful of flame which she hurls at Mogmurch, burning him. (ooc: 5 damage)

PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

Mogmurch curses loudly as he is burned, pulls an extract from his pouch, and quickly drinks it down.


*OOC: Uses SHIELD extract, improving Armor Class by +4*


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 15, 2012)

Stumpbiter hacks at Vorka again. Surely his luck must improve at some point? " Where you hide you evil wordstealing, Vorka? " he growls.


----------



## Krug (Jun 16, 2012)

Frustrated, Poog pulls out _Dogslicer_ and tries to slash Vorka.

"Die you..you foul thing!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Our damage rolls are truly pitiful of late! LOL.


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2012)

Chuffy and Lord Longtongue again attack each other, but this time the goblin misses again while the toad sinks its teeth into the rogue. (ooc: Toads normally don't have actual teeth, but Lord Longtongue does.)

"I want to see the ocean! Now! Maybe we come back here - later!" Chuffy suggests to the rest of his party.

Vorka laughs, dropping the Desnan candle as it shoots harmlessly, while she concentrates on the fire on her other hand. "Your big ears might taste fine stuffed with eyes!" she tells Poog, touching him and sending a wash of flame over him. (ooc: 8 damage; Poog hp 2/10)

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2012)

Mogmurch snaps up his crossbow and sends a bolt streaking toward Vorkla.


----------



## Krug (Jun 18, 2012)

Poog shrieks in pain and rolls about to remove the flame. He takes a step back from Vorka and then casts CLW from his wand  on himself.
HP: 7/10


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 18, 2012)

Stumpbiter tries to settle into a rhythm as he hacks and slashes at Vorka. " What make you so evil, Vorka? " he growls.


----------



## Krug (Jun 21, 2012)

_We need a new.. dice-roller!_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2012)

krug said:


> _we need a new.. Dice-roller!_












*OOC:*


seconded!


----------



## kinem (Jun 22, 2012)

Chuffy and the giant toad continue their dangerous dance, with Chuffy scoring a small cut on the beast.

Vorka tries to roast Poog again, hurling the flame on her hand at him, but it misses and the flame dies out. "Bite his head off, Lord Longtongue!"


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 22, 2012)

" For the tribe! " yells Stumpbiter as he tries yet again to sink the _Gorge of Gluttons_ into the fiendish Vorka.









*OOC:*


Edit: ...Thirded.


----------



## Krug (Jun 22, 2012)

Poog dodges Vorka's blow, takes out Dogslicer and tries to flank Vorka. "Take that!" He keeps a wary eye on Lord Longtongue. "Dogfinder is more capable than your bucket of warts!" Poog shouts, waiting to see if his own toad does anything.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

Mogmurch curses, steps further backward, and fires another bolt into the melee.


----------



## kinem (Jun 27, 2012)

Dogfinder sticks out his tongue towards the general direction of the giant toad.

Mogmurch's bolt strikes Vorka a glancing blow.

Lord Longtongue steps over to Poog and delivers a vicious bite which nearly drops the priest! (7 damage; Poog is at 0 hp, staggered).

Chuffy is now able to flank the beast with Poog, but he misses.

"That's it, Lord! I'll leave them to your capable mouth!"

Vorka begins casting a spell, arrogantly assuming that the adjacent goblins are little threat to her, but Stumpbiter sees the opportunity to get in a slash, and the cut ruins the cannibal's concentration.

PCs to act


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 27, 2012)

" You spell no match for super special tribal blade, Vorka! " Overjoyed that the _Gorge of Gluttons_ has finally gotten a taste of Vorka's blood, Stumpbiter gets overzealous and starts slashing madly in every which direction and completely failing to follow up his previous success.


----------



## Krug (Jun 27, 2012)

Poog moves back (5' step) and uses his wand on himself. "Vicious beast!" He shouts at Lord Longtongue.


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2012)

ooc: Mogmurch to act


----------



## Rhun (Jul 5, 2012)

Mogmurch again quickly reloads his crossbow, takes aim, and fires a bolt at Vorka. The alchemist's aim is way off, and the bolt goes sailing over the cannibal's head.


----------



## kinem (Jul 6, 2012)

ooc: With EN-rolls like these, who needs ENemies? 

Chuffy sneaks around to flank Vorka and scores a well-placed yet minor hit with his dogslicer.

Vorka begins casting another spell, but this time, Stumpbiter's swing fails to connect but Chuffy's does. However, she is still up and able to cast it. The evil druid heals some of the wounds that she's taken, and laughs! "You can't beat me, fools! But don't worry - you can feed me!"

Lord Longtongue goes after Poog again, but the cleric's chain shirt protects him.

PCs to act


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 6, 2012)

Stumpbiter roars and swings his sacred dogslicer with both hands, cutting deep into the brow of the cannibal goblin. He yells, " You close wounds just mean _Gorge of Gluttons_ eat better before you die, Vorka! "


----------



## Krug (Jul 6, 2012)

Poog growls at the toad, but determined to bring its master down he cuts at her with Dogslicer again.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2012)

"DIE!!!!!" screams Mogmurch, again firing his crossbow into the melee.


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2012)

Chuffy manages to strike Vorka again. "Take that, bee-ach!"

Lord Longtongue tries to bite Poog again, but the goblin ducks.

Vorka, more cautious now, begins casting a spell. She didn't create an opening in her defense this time, but this spell takes slightly longer to cast, so you might still be able to interrupt her.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 7, 2012)

Stumpbiter raises the _Gorge of Gluttons_ high above his head, stretching up on his tip toes. " Heeere we are, born be free; princes of goooblin tribe! " he chants as he slices straight downward with all his might, bisecting perfectly the previous wound he gave Vorka.


----------



## kinem (Jul 7, 2012)

Lord Longtongue lets out a piteous croak as his mistress falls, bleeding, to the deck.

ooc: Poog & Mogmurch to act


----------



## Krug (Jul 8, 2012)

"Well-struck!" shouts Poog. He thrusts _Dogslicer_ at Longtongue. 
"Bite me, will you?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2012)

Mogmurch lets out a squeal of joy as Stumpbiter drops the foul cannibal, and then turns his crossbow on the frog!


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2012)

Mogmurch's bolt hits, though it's a minor wound for the toad.

"Now for frog stew!" Chuffy attacks the giant toad, opening a small gash.

The enraged toad tries to bite him in turn, but misses.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 10, 2012)

Figuring that he ought to make sure Vorka stays dead, and gripped by a wild idea about absorbing her power with the _Gorge of Gluttons_, Stumpbiter steps over the fallen cannibal and attempts to strike off her head with one more fell swing.


----------



## Krug (Jul 10, 2012)

Poog slices the toad again. "We'll make toad stew out of you!" If Dogfinder is distraught by this it doesn't show it.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2012)

"Mogmurch like to lick toads!" cries the unstable alchemist, taking yet another shot at the critter. The bolt buries itself in the wall behind the toad, missing by a wide margin.


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2012)

Stumpbiter's strike isn't quite enough to finish off Vorka, but it's close.

Poog and Mogmurch miss. Chuffy moves to flank the toad with Poog, but misses.

Luckily for the Licktoads, Lord Longtongue likewise loses in his attempt to bite Chuffy.


----------



## Krug (Jul 11, 2012)

"Give up you ugly thing!" Poog says, slashing at Longtongue again.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 11, 2012)

Stumpbiter stomps his feet and finishes the job. " Vorka's dead, Vorka's dead, she lost her toothy head! No more worry for goblin tribe, Vorka's dead, now have good time! " The fact that this does not quite rhyme is mostly lost on the burly but slow-witted goblin.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2012)

Mogmurch swears in frustration as he reloads his crossbow and again fires at Lord Longtongue.










*OOC:*


I believe that was Mogmurch's last bolt, as he has not been able to retrieve any of them up to this point.


----------



## kinem (Jul 13, 2012)

Stumpbiter strikes the dread cannibal goblin again, finishing her off with the mighty Gorge of Gluttons.

Everyone else misses


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 13, 2012)

Satisfied that Vorka is extra special dead, Stumpbiter turns his attention to her froggy companion.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 13, 2012)

Being out of arrows and wounded, Mogmurch decides to let his melee oriented friends deal with Lord Longtongue for the time being. The alchemist takes a bottle from the boot he uses as a pouch, pulls the stopper, and sucks down the contents of the healing potion.









*OOC:*


Should bring Mogmurch back to a full 10 hit points.


----------



## Krug (Jul 14, 2012)

Poog slices again, beads of sweat apparent on his brow.


----------



## kinem (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpbiter and Chuffy score more cuts on the angry toad, but the amphibian dodges Poog's swing.

The Lord's mouth bites air as his aim is still off.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 15, 2012)

Stumpbiter moves into position to flank the giant toad. He lashes out with his mystical dogslicer, which has become, for the moment, a passable frogslicer.


----------



## Krug (Jul 16, 2012)

Poog, out of breath, thrusts his sword forward..
"Die, you bag of warts!"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2012)

Mogmurch delays, waiting to see if his companions finish off the toad.


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2012)

ooc: Chuffy was flanking with Poog, so Stumpbiter can't flank.

Poog hit, 'biter did not.

The toad lives ...


----------



## Krug (Jul 17, 2012)

Screaming in anger, Poog slashes again. "Back to your pond you overgrown tadpole!"


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 17, 2012)

Stumpbiter growls at his near miss and attacks again.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoping that the other three can manage to defeat the toad so that they can roast the beast for dinner, Mogmurch sees about collecting some of his spent bolts so that he can do something to help.


----------



## kinem (Jul 18, 2012)

ooc: Chuffy and Longtongue go before the current round. I didn't have them act yet as Mogmurch had still been deciding what to do.

Chuffy slashes air as the giant toad chomps down on his arm! "Ow! Ow! Ow!"

Poog takes advantage of the fact that the toad's back is turned, and hacks at it.

Stumpbiter connects this time, and it is his blow that sends the toad slumping to the deck.

Chuffy is badly hurt, but the goblins are victorious!


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 18, 2012)

The burly Stumpbiter gives a whoop of exultation and stabs the fallen frog a couple of times in the head, to make sure it is dead. "We win, we win, we win!" he says over and over. "Chief gonna be real happy _Gorge of Gluttons_ have power of Vorka now," he adds at the end. After admiring the blade for a moment, he plops down on the deck, tired after a long fight.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2012)

"Feast! Feast! We cook toad now, and eat good this night!" Mogmurch chortles and hops around. In an uncharacteristic act of generosity, Mogmurch offers Chuffy an alchemical extract to help heal his wounds.










*OOC:*


Mogmurch will collect as many of his spent bolts as possible now that combat is over. After resting, he'll have his bombs and extracts back.


----------



## kinem (Jul 19, 2012)

"Thanks!" Chuffy says, and downs the extract. Nothing happens. "Uh ... still hurts ... you might need to add some toad to your secret formula."

Mogmurch realizes that he's never actually given a healing extract to another goblin before. Apparently, his extracts only work for him. However, now that he thinks about it, he has some ideas about why that would be. If he works at it he might be able to discover a way around that.

Chuffy enters the cannibal's cabin and looks around.

The air in this cabin is thick and close, stinking of swamp and sweat, with a thick, glistening layer of mud on the floor and swaths of oily fungus clinging to the walls. Even more dangling decorations of goblin bone and animal-part fetishes hang from the ceiling on lengths of sinew here, and what appears to be a nest made of rags, sticks, mud, and castoff bits of clothing lies against the westernmost wall. But scattered amid the filth and clutter are several exotic-looking artificial objects—including a tantalizing red chest.

"Yes!" Inside the chest are 14 Desnan candles, 20 paper candles, and seven skyrockets.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2012)

Poog goes over to Chuffy and almost reluctantly uses his wand of CLW on him.

"Here. Be healed." Poog is ecstatic. 

"Yes, we beat Vorka!" When he sees the loot, Poog is happy. He imagines his name being spoken about like the great goblins of the tribe.

Poog checks out Vorka's corpse for anything that might be of use.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2012)

kinem said:


> Mogmurch realizes that he's never actually given a healing extract to another goblin before. Apparently, his extracts only work for him. However, now that he thinks about it, he has some ideas about why that would be. If he works at it he might be able to discover a way around that.













*OOC:*


My first time playing an alchemist, obviously.


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2012)

"Thanks Poog."

ooc: So what do you gobs do next?


----------



## Rhun (Jul 20, 2012)

"Time to eat and rest," says Mogmurch. "Best set guard, make sure no critters find us sleeping"!


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 20, 2012)

Stumpbiter nods. " Good you volunteer, " he says with a grin. " Poog, you able to use mojo to make me better from poison by morning? "


----------



## Krug (Jul 21, 2012)

Poog answers Stumpbiter with a sadface. "My apologies great goblin warrior. But I no possess magic for that. I can cure wounds but that be all." 

Poog suggests setting up camp and resting for the night. 

_The only exit is where we came in?_


----------



## kinem (Jul 21, 2012)

Krug said:


> _The only exit is where we came in?_




ooc: Yes. Will you camp on the ship or outside?


----------



## Krug (Jul 21, 2012)

kinem said:


> ooc: Yes. Will you camp on the ship or outside?




Poog says "Let's camp outside. Me get no good fooling here, and don't want to sleep next to dead witch and toad."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2012)

Mogmurch shrugs. "Okay, but four walls safer than snake and spider infested swamp."


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 24, 2012)

" We not take Vorka's head back with us as proof? " asks Stumpbiter.


----------



## kinem (Jul 24, 2012)

"Poog's right. Creepy here. Let's camp outside.

'Biter, if you want, fine with me."

Chuffy glances around Vorka's cabin again and something catches his eye. It's an ivory and gold fan depicting a gecko walking amid cherry blossoms. The reverse side of the fan has a crude map of Brinestump drawn on it, somewhat like the one Scribbleface created. Chuffy grabs the fan and begins fanning himself. "Chuffy coolest goblin now."

ooc: Last call to do anything on the ship before we move on.


----------



## Krug (Jul 24, 2012)

Poog eyes the gold fan jealously but stays quiet. He conducts a final search around the cabin for goodies and grumbles as they leave the ship.

"Take the head, Biter, but me not going to carry it," Poog says.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 24, 2012)

Stumpbiter takes Vorka's head and stuffs it in the bag with the Scribble-face. He is ready to leave.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2012)

"Let's go, then!"


----------



## kinem (Jul 25, 2012)

ooc: That was the first time anyone said they were going to search the cabin.

Chuffy helps Poog search.

It's more a matter of sorting than searching, since there are a lot of things scattered around the cabin, much of it filthy broken junk even by goblin standards.

However, 10 minutes or so of sorting and scavenging turns up some interesting finds. All of these items (broken and functional alike) are strangely decorative, depicting colorful serpentine dragons, towering cliffs, delicate humanoid figures, and strange buildings. Many are made of bamboo, wood, or paper - in other words, good stuff to burn for fun.

Among the more obviously valuable objects are 140 gp, a bejeweled silver and green-stone lantern built to look like a coiled dragon (except this dragon is too thin, more like a snake), a dozen pointy metal stars, a long hairpin with a red pearl at one end, a wand, and a liquid in a crystal vial that is oddly shaped.

After gathering the loot and Vorka's head, you leave the shipwreck.

"We're near ocean. Now Chuffy wants to see it. Won't take long."

ooc: The journey back to the tribe would only take about an hour. It's still _morning_, despite an eventful day so far!

Will you head straight back, or stay and rest first to regain your strength in case of trouble on the way?


----------



## Krug (Jul 26, 2012)

Poog takes the wand . "It'smineyeah? Noarguments! YESSSSS." He examines it carefully. 

He salivates at the amount of gold theyv'e found and other knick knacks.

"See the sea? Hmm.. I be up for it but me want to rest first, a bit away from the ship just in case something pops up." It has been an exciting day but Poog needed to rest his strained muscles and relearn his spells.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2012)

"We look at ocean, then go home. Return as Goblin Champions!










*OOC:*


Kinem, how many of the 11 bolts was Mogmurch able to recover?


----------



## kinem (Jul 27, 2012)

Mogmurch was able to recover 4 of the bolts.

The group camps near the shipwreck. Chuffy kills time by setting fire to various items he took from the ship, mainly large pieces of paper with strange, graceful symbols and stylized painted images of animals or oddly dressed longshanks in nature settings.

The rest of the day passes without incident.

---------------------------------------------------------

At night, you set up watches. There is an obvious flaw in the plan: With one goblin at a time being awake, and lots of treasure to guard, your security at night depends on not being betrayed by a goblin!

---------------------------------------------------------

In the morning, somehow, you are all still alive and present.

You head to the swampy coast and Chuffy marvels at the waves and water. "Chuffy not know how to set fire to ocean!"

Then you head back through the swamp, and return to the Licktoad tribe.

---------------------------------------------------------

Excited goblins quickly alert Slorb, and soon you are standing before the Chief, and present the fireworks and Vorka's head to him, and return the Chief's loaned items. He looks over the fireworks with greedy satisfaction.

"When you didn't come back yesterday, I thought Vorka got you!" the Chief chuckles. "But instead you prove Licktoads are badass! Now we have fireworks, maybe enough to burn down longshanks' town!

Stumpbiter, you big hero! You kill Vorka! You will marry my daughter!" The Chief's daughter is the fearsomely corpulent and ferociously lusty Gupy Wartbits.

"Poog, you will be Head Village Watcher!

Mogmurch, you become Boss of Big Fire!

Chuffy, you now Overseer of Village Stabbings!"

[sblock=ooc]It was fun playing with you all! Congrats on finishing the module! In sadder news ... the module is finished.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, Kinem. This was a fun, short adventure. If you ever decide to run a game with further pursuits of the Licktoad Tribe, count me in!


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks as well, kinem, for running this for us. Only time I think I have ever played one of the "monsters" .


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2012)

*OOC:*


Aww. Fun adventure! Well happy endings for all!


----------

